# SE-L and SE-L RIM OWNERS!!!! NEED HELP!!!!!



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I need pictures of your rims! I need to find out if I have been cheated out of money.

Needed from you, are pics of your rims, mainly the inside of the lugnut holes, and behind the wheel, inbetween the holes and the spokes.


I have a feeling I just paid a hefty amount for painted SE-R rims. :balls:


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

get them for you in the morning when the suns actually out


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

se-l wheels are the exact same as se-r's just a differant color arnt they?


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

pete? said:


> se-l wheels are the exact same as se-r's just a differant color arnt they?


yea se-r rims are silver and se-l is gold i think


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

It's the same just a gunmetal color on the se-l. you have pics?


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

i'll get some pics of mine if i can remember tomorrow.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

It hasn't been resized, so a warning for dialup users.

http://nelp.net/slayer/nf/DSCF0298.JPG


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

its extremely likely they are painted SE-R rims... people cheat people all the time.. and SE-L rims are in pretty good demand.. you just got suckered.. post pics of your rims for authenticity purposes


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they look like se-l wheels to me.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

here were my se-l wheels before I painted them 




















and after I apinted them.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Honestly I can't tell a difference between the ones you posted and the ones NX2k posted....

This is off topic.... but NX2k I like the way your car looks. It's got a nice stance, how low is it?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Acceler8ter said:


> Honestly I can't tell a difference between the ones you posted and the ones NX2k posted....
> 
> This is off topic.... but NX2k I like the way your car looks. It's got a nice stance, how low is it?



1.5 f 1.3 r I think H&R springs agx struts


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


>



That's what mine look like... Plus a lug nut.


----------

